# Merry Christmas!



## Susie (Dec 23, 2015)

And may all of you have a safe, happy, healthy new year!


----------



## Kamahido (Dec 23, 2015)

And a very merry Christmas to you and your kin.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 23, 2015)

Also to you!


----------



## lsg (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas from me too.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone. May you all have a blessed and safe holiday


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 24, 2015)

A very Merry Christmas from me to y'all, too! 


IrishLass


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good trace. I mean night! To all a good night.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 24, 2015)

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!  Looks like we're having a white Christmas this year, glad we went shopping already!  But cancelled the family Christmas eve dinner.  Didn't want anyone driving in this weather.   Will see the grandkiddies tomorrow.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 24, 2015)

Happy Happy Everyone


----------



## janzo (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone. Thank you all for your help, information and kindness throughout the year. Wishing you all a happy, healthy and prosperous 2016 xx


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas all.
Merry Christmas SMF family!


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Dec 24, 2015)

* MERRY CHRISTMAS* to each and every one of you wonderful people here on this Soap Making Forum. May you all have a good cheer as you share this time with your family, loved ones , and dear friends......Bless you all


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Merry!!!  I hope you all have a wonderful holiday and wish you the best for the upcoming New Year!!


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone! Good health, blessings and peace to all!


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 24, 2015)

Time to drink and dress the pets up! Doesn't Nimbus look happy?


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 24, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Time to drink and dress the pets up! Doesn't Nimbus look happy?



I would check your shoes before you put them on to make sure Nimbus has not returned the favor....


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 24, 2015)

I know that look in Nimbus' eyes...I gave those antlers under 30 seconds...


----------



## Arimara (Dec 25, 2015)

Nimbus looks like a patient kitty... Until you look away like the fool you are!!!


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry CHRISTmas to all my SMF friends who celebrate.  To those who don't, wishing you peace and joy whatever it's form.

I haven't been very active here lately, but my time is coming.  Waiting on nerve damage to heal, and for my retirement in May!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to All and a very Happy New Year. Nimbus is a very pretty kitty, even with antlers .


----------



## Deedles (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Rowan (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to the SMF family. I hope you all have a truly wonderful time.


----------



## Admin (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas and that cat does not look pleased!

Hope you all had good Christmas day with family and friends.


----------

